# Fortress Of Solitude !



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone see this? Due for release in 2012....wait...for...it, a *1/32nd scale B-17G Superfortress!* Holy Mother of Bombers Batman!


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Now that is just cool. I had a smaller version of the fortress as a kid. Cant wait to see what you do with one DT.

EDIT: I checked this out at the Sprue Brothers website. It was supposed to be released a while back. Wonder what was going on.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Gotta have one of those!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

After a little research today, apparently the original company doing the project sold it to a much larger Chinese Company as yet unknown, (Dragon, Trumpeter etc.) still to be released later this year along with a *1/32 scale B-25J bomber.* What's with the large scale planes all of a sudden?
(I'm so excited I think I pee'd a little!)


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

i agree, gotta have one. But where oh where would ya put it???????


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Anyone see this? Due for release in 2012....wait...for...it, a *1/32nd scale B-17G Superfortress!* Holy Mother of Bombers Batman!


I'm not trying to be clever, but did you mean B-17 Flying Fortress?
The Superfort was a B-29.

Chris.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> I'm not trying to be clever, but did you mean B-17 Flying Fortress?
> The Superfort was a B-29.
> 
> Chris.



Semantics!

TO ME the B-17 WAS a Superfort! But yes you're correct! The B-17 also had absolutely nothing to do with Superman or Batman either but the references were kinda catchy!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes it was mate.
Very cool play on words.

Chris.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

What's with the large scale planes all of a sudden?

Our age and the state of our eyes,the size of these parts will be as easy to see as when we were teenagers building 1/72nd scale:lol:

Gordon M


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

GordonMitchell said:


> What's with the large scale planes all of a sudden?
> 
> Our age and the state of our eyes,the size of these parts will be as easy to see as when we were teenagers building 1/72nd scale:lol:
> 
> Gordon M



Oh Yeah,....I forgot....I'm an old fart!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

This kit may never see the light of day. There was a strange Dutch-Chinese venture called Wing Scale who were to produce a 1/32 Mitchell and B-17 G that fell through. The Mitchell has finally appeared under the HK Models name. The mock up for the B-17 G is, IIRC, just that. Its a scratch built pattern but no tooling had been done. If/when the B-17 turns up, who knows.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Wasn't it Zokei-Mura that was putting out the Mitchell?
That's what a mate told me. He has the Focke-Wulf they put out and waxes lyrical about the detail.

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Wasn't it Zokei-Mura that was putting out the Mitchell?
> That's what a mate told me. He has the Focke-Wulf they put out and waxes lyrical about the detail.
> 
> Chris.


No ZM is not doing the Mitchell. It is HK Models. ZM stuff is hit or miss. The Focke Wulf Ta 152 has some serious fit and engineering issues. Their earlier Shinden is a bit tricky too. However, the newer Skyraider seems nice if not overly complex. Their next kits are the Heinkel 219 and P-51D. I doub't the Mustang will be better than Tamiya's based on photos shown so far. The Heinkel will have competition from Revell who have announced the same subject in simpler form and at half the price of the ZM kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the correction djnick.
I'll get my mate to check the reviews on the net. The TA152 parts look well detailed but he hasn't started it yet. I don't know if he knows about the 219 but he's a big luftwaffe modeller so he probably does. 
I think the Tamiya P-51 would be hard to top so I don't know why any company would tool up for another one. The Dragon kit wasn't the best.
Isn't there some politics behind the bomber kits? I think I recall someone did the patterns then sent them to China and they went ahead without him?? I'm probably wrong as usual but I think I read it at ARC.....

Chris.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That's impressive! The B-17 was my favorite bomber. You would need a real hanger to display that one!!! There arre some really nice large scale kits coming out - just need plenty of room and $$$$$$$$$
Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> I think I recall someone did the patterns then sent them to China and they went ahead without him?? I'm probably wrong as usual but I think I read it at ARC.....
> 
> Chris.


Yeah thats the deal between Dutch Decal and a Chinese outfit to produce kits for the now defunct Wing Scale brand. In a nutshell DD claims their tooling was stolen by the Chinese tooling company and the Chinese claim that DD failed to pay for the tooling and work done. In the end the kit was relased by HK Models. There is aparently another outfit working on a 1/32 B-25 as well.

The B-17 shown was just a mock up IIRC and no tooling was done so who knows about that one.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Well I for one wouldnt mind a B-17 of that scale :thumbsup:
Though confusing Superfortress with Flying Fortress isn't that uncommon. I've done it occasionally myself.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Based on the price of the Mitchell. the B-17 would run $400 - $500


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Based on the price of the Mitchell. the B-17 would run $400 - $500



The B-25 Glass Nose is only $169.00 on pre-order. Hong Kong Models has confirmed The B-17 G IS being produced, as well as an Avro Lancaster later in the year.

Find the pre-order link here:
http://www.legendshobbies.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/3617


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd be VERY interested in a Lanc!
I'd love to see a Stirling in large scale. I doubt it'd ever happen though. Too esoteric.
$400-500 wouldn't be a bad price if these kits were well detailed. 

Chris.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The inclusion of any furthur bombers in the series will depend greatly on sales of the initial offerings. So come on all you Doolittle Raid fans, buy a B-25......


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> The inclusion of any furthur bombers in the series will depend greatly on sales of the initial offerings. So come on all you Doolittle Raid fans, buy a B-25......


Lancaster will kill the series IF they get around to it. But a B-24 would be great. Can't do a Doolittle raider from this kit a the HK model is the J. But, there is another outfit working on an early B-25. I would not hold my breath on other kits from them anytime soon (this stuff is discussed to death on Hyperscale on a nearly daily basis). But, if they do come out, it would be nice.


----------

